# Cert IV Occupational Health and Safety Perth



## trainwest (Sep 12, 2014)

The Certificate IV in Work Health and Safety has recently replaced the Certificate IV in Occupational Health and Safety and is the minimum requirement for health and safety practitioners in the workplace. The qualification is designed to enable you to participant in your organisations OHS management systems. Call us at 1300 938 411 In order to gain your Certificate IV in Work Health and Safety.


----------



## robin.shen (Oct 20, 2014)

hi, ABRA RPL Cert III&IV aged care, maybe we can talk. facebook: robin yongbiao shen, mobile:0418 368 737


----------

